# NF: What's your room like?



## wolfberry (Feb 14, 2010)

What's your own space like...your house or garden or your room? Are the walls plain, because you decorate yourself instead, inside your mind...or do you have lots of printed pictures and posters up, or your own artwork? Carpet and curtains, or floorboards and blinds? Does your room reflect who you are, or don't you spend much time in it?
I'll try to upload some pictures of mine. Mine is very messy, and I spend a lot of time in it. There are books all over the place and there isn't a colour scheme. I have a big window.


----------



## benfoldsfive dude (Nov 24, 2009)

As an introvert, I spend a lot of time in my room. I collect a bunch of stuff (old electronics) because that's what I like to do, which takes up a lot of my room.

















My room is a bit messy, but this is what my room is like.:laughing:


----------



## Lavender (Feb 16, 2010)

My room is standard messy, but sort of structured. Whenever I clean, I can't seem to find the things I need. It's well lived in and I like not having empty spaces. It's nice to have a desk where you can tell someone has been doing things in stead of an all empty desk with nothing on it.


----------



## Danse Macabre (Oct 30, 2009)

My room is my little haven. The walls are white, the ceiling and skirting boards are black, and in the corners there are little flowery squiggle designs I painted. I have dark wood furniture and floor. My door was white, but it is now written all over. I did have a blind over the window, but I took it off because its so nice to have the sun coming in ^_^ 

I have little bunches of lavender and candles on my cabinets. And my wall of inspiration which has quotes and pictures by and of people I respect and admire. Beyond that, it's pretty empty. I have a few books and a small stereo. I like to throw most of my possessions out every couple of years so I don't ever have much stuff lying around.

My room very much reflects my headspace. If I'm feeling good, then its clean and covered in art I do. If I'm not feeling good, then there are posters falling off the walls, the floor is covered in the contents of my drawers and bookcase, and there's rubbish everywhere. I only ever seem to be one of two extremes. Oh well =D
I would take picture, but at the moment my floor is covered in clothes and rubbish because I was recently sick. I don't bother staying clean when I'm sick  <.<


----------



## Tridentus (Dec 14, 2009)

my room looks like someone set a bomb off in it..
i still know where everything is though.. that's the way i like it.


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

This is my room: http://personalitycafe.com/member-photos-videos/4260-post-photos-your-rooms-13.html#post163502
(you may have to copy + paste the ink)
That's as neat as it gets. I normally have clothes on the floor, books on the floor, mail that needs be put away, cds stacked all over the place....it's clean, but cluttered.

But I am moving into my own little studio in the next week :happy:. I had my own apartment, but have been staying w/my parents for the past 6 months upon losing my job. Now I am now going to be on my own again - yea!

I am painting the studio a light mint blue-green and the kitchen a soft gold-yellow. I think that will work with all my existing furniture & stuff.


----------



## tisina (Feb 3, 2010)

well, for the longest time it was this obnoxius blue, but last year after watching TLC for like 13 hours straight I was inspired to redo it completely. I painted it light purple (even though it took like 2 weeks because I kept getting distracted. I slept on plastic floor covers. it was a good time) and rearranged my furniture.
and I keep forgetting to hang stuff on my walls, so they're completely bare menos some shelves. 
I need to get on that...I should do that this week I'm on vacation.
but that would require money, transportation, money...money. 
it's always messy, too. completely unorganized. and as tridentus so beautifully put it:



> my room looks like someone set a bomb off in it..
> i still know where everything is though.. that's the way i like it.


disorganization is my organization...if my mom tries to clean my room and organize it, I have no idea where anything is.


----------



## murderegina (Jan 7, 2010)

I won't even post photos of the fire hazard I call my room.


----------



## Tophat182 (Feb 16, 2010)

My floor is crazy messy and I stapled rugs to my walls.


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

Queen-size bed, feather bed on top of mattress, flannel sheets just about year round, one small pillow for me that I fold over, two for husband and we both have body pillows.

There are shelves for books to the ceiling to the right, left and in front of the bed. There is a dog bed on the floor on my side of the bed. There is a dog bed by the closet. The curtain on the one big window is sheer and goes from just about top of ceiling to the floor and has about 12 inches extra dragging on the floor. I believe it about 75 years old and from my maternal side of the family.

There is a big Vizo LCD TV, Comcast DVR and another DVD recorder facing the bed & lighted flower branches in a glass vase (from Seventh Avenue). Husband has his nightstand beside the bed w/his radio and back scratcher, lamp, I have nothing but bookshelves on my side. I put my Moonbeam clock, doodads and drinks right on the bookshelves.

The bed is heaven. It is a great cherry-wood bed frame my husband won from a radio contest. The dresser is cherry also.


----------



## NinjaSwan (Nov 21, 2009)

Have you ever seen the aftermath of a crazed chimpanzee flying through a room destroying everything in sight with a steel rod?

That comes close.


----------



## missred (Feb 17, 2010)

I use my room to reflect where and when id like to be. It it essentially as close to my happy place as i could make in a 12x10 (not too sure on dimensions) space.
the walls are and off white because i wasnt allowed anything else but i would say its almost an antiqued cream color. The furniture is all antique cherry and oak wood except for the cast iron bed frame. Everywhere possible i have draped down dark red curtains. i think it makes everything feel elegant and it adds some desperately needed color. i have a full size bed and three bookshelves (not to mention my dresser and nightstand) which makes my room seem very very full and very very tiny. I have piles upon piles of antique (and some not so old) books usually with drippy candles or wine bottles here and there and dried roses on the top of my bookshelves. i collect a lot of odd things which are prominantly displayed in my room. keys, bones and books being the most prominent. As cluttered as that may sound though i put a lot of effort into making my clutter organized and aesthetically pleasing, which isnt hard to do since most of what i own is old.:laughing: 
my bed postes have oddities on them such as a boar skull and top hat amongst other things. I have a decent collection of mounted butterflies on my walls as well as some framed anatomical and botanical charts. I like to imagine my room looks like merlins study with a giant crimson bed covered in 12-15 pillows stuck in the middle. The wall mounted candles and animal bones give it a semi mediaeval feel
i leave the intense clutter and hurricane to the hidden depths of my drawers and closet. 
My enfp friends all have rather scarry hodgpodged rooms with clutter everywhere and not an inch of wall to be seen which i suppose are more indicative of their age than anything else. I personally cannot handle having too many contradicting colors and themes in one room and i wonder if this makes me anti-enfp ish:sad:


----------



## Gliebster (Feb 17, 2010)

My house is immaculately clean, everything is in place. My desk even organizes itself magically over night.

I'm married to an INF*J*.


----------



## mariezheaven (Dec 12, 2009)

My living room at the moment is er, what I would call organised clutter. Doing my uni work with papers in piles, my mum would call it clutter but I know what my little piles of paper contains even if no-one else does 

I have my two laptops, one for Uni work and travel and the other for surfing and anything else I wanna do. Above it the desk I have my crystals and pictures, my collection of shells and other nature things that I have picked up en route eg., interesting shaped pieces of wood, stones, pine cones and stuff like that. My lovely candlesticks that I can put some gorgeous aroma candles in....ah bliss. I have my TV (which I rarely watch) and video for work-outs. LOL'z I do my workouts at home and of course my WII. 

Next to me at my computer station I have my smaller bookcase - I just LOVE reading and collecting books, in fact I have heaps of them. 

In my bedroom I have some lovely tranquil pictures. On my night stand is my HUGE quartz crystal, my power wand (to anyone who knows about organite), my statue of Hathor and little aroma candles.


----------



## Shaneus (Feb 16, 2010)

My place is a mess... while it's almost always clean, it's rarely tidy and tends to display the clutter that is associated with INFPs. I know where almost everything is, but there's always one thing at any particular time I can never find.

I'm also a terrible hoarder, keeping things that I know I'll never use but may be worth something to someone down the track (such as random electronic doohickeys) so I hold onto them. I also feel guilty when I get rid of something that I have been given, even if it was many years ago (birthday cards/gifts etc.) and I have rarely (if ever) used/looked at it.


----------



## KateAusten (Feb 6, 2010)

I'll start with my bed.

There's a couple of magazines. A towel. Someone else's skirt, I don't remember why it's here. A yoga DVD and a weightlifting DVD. A baby doll that I've had since I was 2. A pile of camera accessories. A book and a journal and a couple pens. Like 5 pillows, 2 comforters, and several blankets because I need to feel snuggly to sleep. My laptop which is always on my bed, because my desk is surrounded by boxes of shoes. I sleep in a fetal position on the empty corner of my bed.

So yeah, I'm a P.


----------



## Irisheyes (Sep 11, 2009)

My room looks like a tornado flew in and left...but I do know where things are. One of my twin sons commented about my room being unsafe.:wink: I don't believe he is an NF.:laughing:


----------



## Kastor (Aug 28, 2009)

My room's like a big messy expression of who I am. Everything has it's place, but that's where people usually think that's where it shouldn't be XD; Lots of different trinkets I've picked up here and there that amuse me. I pretty much keep EVERYTHING if that gives you an idea. Maybe i'll post a picture.


----------



## wolfberry (Feb 14, 2010)

I have 18 posters and three cupboards. I have a record player that doesn't work, a cassette player that doesn't work, a stereo that doesn't work, and a CD player that I listen to. My hamster lives in a cage in my bookcase. I have more records and tapes than CDs, which are in a wooden tower thing on my desk, and they are all over the place. I have a guitar, balalaika and keyboard (in my wardrobe). My dollshouse is partially decorated and my carpet is purple. I was going to take some pictures but it turns out that my room is not photogenic.


----------



## sond (Feb 17, 2010)

murderegina said:


> I won't even post photos of the fire hazard I call my room.


exactly the same here ... with a huge pile of sleeping cat fur plopped down in the middle of it all


----------



## Scarlet Winter (Oct 25, 2009)

I love my room, I have a big bed on the floor with mosquito netting around it. My walls are a pretty soft green, I have a giant fuzzy sheep skin rug on my floor. I have some old books (late 1800's) on my desk which is kind of Victorian looking dark wood thing. I have a mirror and one of my bright paintings on my wall. six pillows in bright yellow, teal & hot pink. So it's eclectic but totally works. It's my favorite room so far!


----------



## MisaTange (Aug 7, 2010)

It's extremely messy, but I love it.


----------



## Shurikun (Aug 2, 2010)

My room is shared by my sister, so it's kinda compact and extremely messy. x3 If you slid my bed out, you wouldn't be able to see any of the floor under it because of all the clutter, pahaha


----------



## limelight3 (Jul 27, 2010)

It's a mess. Books, books and MORE books. I love it. :laughing: Please excuse the crappy quality...you get the point.


----------



## obz900 (Mar 29, 2010)

I don't really like my room so much. I feel like I never really had the opportunity to personalize it. It has an outdoor-like theme, which pictures of ducks and geese and a stuffed pheasant on the wall. I threw up a few posters here and there and laid some sweet shag carpet on the floor, but other than that it's not very interesting. The only part of my room that I love is my bed. I sincerely believe there is no bed more comfortable on planet earth, and others agree. My room is also in a constant state of disarray which drives my parents up a wall.


----------



## pajamiez (Mar 5, 2010)

I do not care about my room at all.
but maybe the question should be "imagine a room, what's it like?" it tells very much.


----------



## Linnifae (Nov 13, 2009)

Messy and colorful. I want it to be neat and colorful but I don't know how to keep anything neat for more than a few weeks. :sad: 
Plus I share it with an ISTP lol


----------



## Isildin (Aug 4, 2010)

My room is messy, without anything getting lost.
Its mostly green, with one wall having a photo-wallpaper of a forest.

However, im moving soon, and my new room is still painted in a color that is supposedly called "purpelest"


----------



## PoppyPeedOnMySofa (May 31, 2010)

It can be messy. But then I snap out of it and clean because I can't live like that...then it's messy two days later and that cycle goes on and on. lol I can find everything just fine though.


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

my room at home:









my room at school is similar, but with nicer bedding (the bedding above is from when i was a kid). mostly the same belongings, more stuff on the walls, and same amount of shit everywhere.


----------

